# 1964 schwinn stingrays   jungle fever April 64 Dec J-33



## vastingray

Dec 64 j-33 and April  64 coppertones


----------



## GTs58

The December 64 SR is a 65 model, shouldn't it have the curved sissy bar?


----------



## vastingray

No the curved or hi loop didn't start til 65 I have several original dec 64s with square back sissybars only dec 64s I've seen with hi loop were super deluxes I've had a January 65 with a square loop a lot of stuff carried over in the early bikes like early 64s had 36 spoke wheels until at least April and non crimped sissybars here is another example of a original Dec 64 I've got a few more as well. And with the thinking that Dec 64s are automatically 65s  65 didn't offer a red stingray but here is a red December 64 so all that December bikes is the next year is hogwash at least in early stingrays


----------



## NickM

Those bikes are awesome!


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Awesome is a good word to describe these killer bikes.


----------



## Oldnut

Here's  a m code 64 deluxe with a high loop


----------



## Freqman1

I needs to find me one of them cat skin seats for my rat '64 Stingray! Nice pair. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcmfw2

Those coppers are sick !!


----------



## vastingray

Thanks Mark copper is my favorite color if you ever part with that super deluxe please let me know buddy


----------



## vastingray

Old nut that deluxe is beautiful man paint looks amazing


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> I needs to find me one of them cat skin seats for my rat '64 Stingray! Nice pair. V/r Shawn




Me too!


----------



## Oldnut

vastingray said:


> Old nut that deluxe is beautiful man paint looks amazing



It's all original the wheels haven't been off it.its the best one I've ever seen and I paid for it.......


----------



## mrg

Great couple of 64 ( my favorite yr ) coppertones, here are a couple on mine, stock
Super Dluxe (technically a 65) & a lime some kid customized back in the day, and me on my 64 that I just got the OG frame back I my restore someday


----------



## vastingray

you got your old frame back wow how cool is that That is awesome


----------



## mrg

Painted it up and gave it to my nephew in the 70's, (made it a BMX), a couple of years ago was at my sisters for Christmas, poking around in the garage I found 2 64 frames, one still had sky blue under the cups and no og paint anywhere on the other and I painted mine so many times I remember something about blasting or dipping before painting for him (hell that was 40 or so years ago) and what are the chances he had more than 2 64 frames so I took that one and good chance it was mine, I didn't buy it new so don't have ser. #, I even tried to check thru the city fire dept. where I got the bike license (probably 65) but they don't have those records anymore but good chance it's my OG 64. sorry for the thread hijack, I guess this could be its own thread


----------



## vastingray

No that's really cool I love hearing stories like this I wish I had my old stuff my dad was in the military so we moved every couple of years always had to start over only thing I've had  or our family had since new is a trail 70 still have it it's been to Germany , England , turkey , phillipenes. And a lot of different states


----------



## mrg

That 70 looks good for being all those places, we would rode the wheels off that thing, I have or know where a lot of my stuff is but most is well used


----------



## Jewelman13

Question: 

J33 

Was it an only year(65) Bike?
Did they make them in 64 too?


----------

